# Tivo Desktop and AVG Internet Security Suite - Communication issues :(



## JEMichael (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello Tivo Community. 

I have been hanging around these forums for a while, and have learned a bit. 

However, I have been having a troubling problem and I have spent my share of time searching for some possible fixes to it, with no luck.

I run the AVG 9 Internet Security Suite (the problem persisted even when I was running 8.5).

TiVo Desktop is unable to stay connected to my Tivo's, as in the desktop can see the Tivo's and pull stuff from them. However, the Tivo's never see the desktop.

When I disconnect the AVG Firewall (turn it to a disable state), the Tivo's pick up the desktop instantly and everything starts working wonderfully.

This is Tivo Desktop Plus btw and the newest version available for me to download according to the Check Update feature.

I have found some posts on the web saying to open up ports for TCP (37, 443, 2190, 4430, 7287, 7288, 8000, 8080 - 8089, 8101, 8102, 8200) both ways and UDP ports (37, 123, 2190) both ways. I have done this and setup rules in the Firewall but it still doesn't work. I have also added all the Tivo IP addresses to Defined Networks and marked them as Safe.

I have two exe files that are set in my Applications section of the firewall:

1) Tivo Desktop Service Process (C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\TIVO\DESKTOP\TIVOSERVER.EXE)
2) Tivo Desktop User Interface (C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\TIVO\DESKTOP\TIVODESKTOP.EXE) 

They are both set to Allow for All.

I never had these problems with previous software. However, I did purchase this AVG and I would prefer to use out the subscription that I have before switching as I don't plan to renew it due to the complications that I have had in trying to get this to work.

I am making this thread in the hopes of some solution, or help from others who have more experience than I do with getting Tivo Desktop to work through firewalls. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am hoping this is the best section to make this post in. If it isn't can someone let me know which forum to post it in, or can a moderator please move it?

Thank you,
John


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If you're using Desktop 2.7 you also need to open up UDP port 5353 and have an exception for "C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe". Also download and install the latest version of Bonjour straight from Apple's website.


----------



## JEMichael (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, thank you very much for the reply..

The C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe was already open, didnt know that was part of TiVo's requirements

I added the UDP port, and I am about to test it now. Hopefully it works - will update.


----------



## oddlycalm (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm having similar issues upon the intial setup of rev 2.7 on an XP SP3 box with current version of Zone Alarm security suite. 
- TiVo components enabled in Program Control
- Bonjour enabled in Program Control
- Latest version of Bonjour installed
- TiVo S3 port test successful
- All correct TCP and UDP ports open including UDP 5353
- IP ranges enabled in firewall Zones
- TiVo account active and correctly recognizing TiVo S3
- Linksys router power cycled and S3 & computer rebooted

TiVo Desktop not communicating with TiVo S3. Any comments or suggestions?

oc


----------



## JEMichael (Apr 19, 2008)

I added the UDP port suggested above and everything has been working perfectly. Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

oddlycalm said:


> I'm having similar issues upon the intial setup of rev 2.7 on an XP SP3 box with current version of Zone Alarm security suite.
> - TiVo components enabled in Program Control
> - Bonjour enabled in Program Control
> - Latest version of Bonjour installed
> ...


Check the TiVo Server Properties dialog. In the Access Control tab make sure that it's set to Automatic, and in the Configuration tab make sure that Desktop is using the correct network adapter. Mine always picks the wrong one and I have to change it every time I log on.

The latest version of Bonjour also comes with a plugin for Internet Explorer. If you can see your TiVo there it probably isn't a Bonjour issue, but if it doesn't show up I would suspect something in the firewall.


----------



## oddlycalm (Aug 21, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> Check the TiVo Server Properties dialog. In the Access Control tab make sure that it's set to Automatic, and in the Configuration tab make sure that Desktop is using the correct network adapter. Mine always picks the wrong one and I have to change it every time I log on.
> 
> The latest version of Bonjour also comes with a plugin for Internet Explorer. If you can see your TiVo there it probably isn't a Bonjour issue, but if it doesn't show up I would suspect something in the firewall.


Thanks,

I only have one network adapter and Access Control is set to automatic. I can see the Bonjour icon in IE and it opens up to a window.

No idea where else to look.

oc

Update: Uninstalled 2.7 with the TiVo desktop cleaner utility and installed 2.8. Did the process all over again with firewall config, power cycle the router, re-boot TiVo and computer and still nothing.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

oddlycalm said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I only have one network adapter and Access Control is set to automatic. I can see the Bonjour icon in IE and it opens up to a window.
> 
> ...


When you open up the Bonjour browser window in IE you should see your TiVo listed right below "About Bonjour". If not, the Bonjour broadcasts aren't getting through. If your router has a multicast or broadcast filter that could be blocking it.

Since you have 2.8 you could also try switching from Bonjour back to TiVo Beacon, which was used by versions of Desktop prior to 2.7.


----------



## oddlycalm (Aug 21, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> When you open up the Bonjour browser window in IE you should see your TiVo listed right below "About Bonjour". If not, the Bonjour broadcasts aren't getting through. If your router has a multicast or broadcast filter that could be blocking it.
> 
> Since you have 2.8 you could also try switching from Bonjour back to TiVo Beacon, which was used by versions of Desktop prior to 2.7.


Thanks, you're right, I'm not seeing my TiVo listed in the Bonjour window. All that appears is "About Bonjour."

I have one of those ubiquitous Linksys 4 port routers and I turned off the multicast filter and, at one point, turned off the router firewall entirely. Still nothing. Obviously something is blocking Bonjour from seeing the local network but I have no idea what. Power cycled the router and rebooted the computer and TiVo.

I don't have versions earlier than 2.7. I have a fair idea of what TiVo Beacon is from reading various forums but I don't have it to try.

oc


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

oddlycalm said:


> Thanks, you're right, I'm not seeing my TiVo listed in the Bonjour window. All that appears is "About Bonjour."
> 
> I have one of those ubiquitous Linksys 4 port routers and I turned off the multicast filter and, at one point, turned off the router firewall entirely. Still nothing. Obviously something is blocking Bonjour from seeing the local network but I have no idea what. Power cycled the router and rebooted the computer and TiVo.
> 
> ...


Desktop 2.8 includes both Bonjour and TiVo Beacon. You can switch between them using the TiVo Server Properties dialog box. Your firewall will need an exception for TiVoBeacon.exe, and UDP port 2190 will have to be open. As always, reboot your TiVo after making the change.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> Desktop 2.8 includes both Bonjour and TiVo Beacon. You can switch between them using the TiVo Server Properties dialog box. Your firewall will need an exception for TiVoBeacon.exe, and UDP port 2190 will have to be open. As always, reboot your TiVo after making the change.


So has only tried either and found which way works better (i.e., takes less memory or has less problems)?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

LADYBUGBLUE2002 said:


> So has only tried either and found which way works better (i.e., takes less memory or has less problems)?


I can't really prove this, but it seems to me that the number of posts about problems with the discovery process increased drastically when 2.7 came out. Before then most were straight firewall or broadcast filter issues, and once solved they stayed that way. With Bonjour I started seeing a lot of problems with devices 'disappearing' from the NPL. I've never had a problem with either method but I was delighted to see the option to use TiVo Beacon instead of Bonjour. Only time will tell...


----------



## oddlycalm (Aug 21, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> Desktop 2.8 includes both Bonjour and TiVo Beacon. You can switch between them using the TiVo Server Properties dialog box. Your firewall will need an exception for TiVoBeacon.exe, and UDP port 2190 will have to be open. As always, reboot your TiVo after making the change.


Success! Thanks for sticking with this. Changing from Bonjour to TiVo Beacon seems to have worked and I can see the play list from both S3's. I did have a period where it seem to have lost them but a reboot of the computer cured that. TiVo Beacon seems to be starting fine so I'm not sure what happened.

I'm transferring a program and it seems to be working. Thanks.

Update: Not working again. TiVo Desktop is seeing the S3's intermittently. After I successfully transferred and watched a show it is back to not seeing them. I'll try rebooting later.

oc


----------



## oddlycalm (Aug 21, 2007)

More testing and more intermittent scanning. About one out of five times I boot the computer TiVo Beacon is "seeing" the two TiVo S3's. When it does everything functions correctly. Programs are transferred and I can watch them just fine. 

Not sure if I should wipe out the installation and start over or what. Logically, the security settings must be correct or it wouldn't function at all. WinXP services confirms TiVo Beacon is starting at boot.

oc


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If it's getting through at all I don't think you have a firewall or router issue either. TiVo Beacon starts off broadcasting a bunch of times, then settles down to periodic packets every few minutes. I'm not as sure about Bonjour but I think it works the same way. My instinct tells me that it's a network issue - UDP packets are sent in the blind and have no resend capability or way of knowing if a packet actually got through (as opposed to TCP). All of my devices are hard-wired and I've never had a problem with either protocol but I can see how a sketchy wireless connection could seem to cause devices to drop off the network if even one packet doesn't get through, even though everything else looks OK because it's using TCP.

How are your TiVos connected, and what's the signal strength?


----------



## oddlycalm (Aug 21, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> How are your TiVos connected, and what's the signal strength?


One is wired one is wireless with good signal strength. When it works I see both S3's, when it doesn't I see neither.

I'm starting to see a pattern where it will work fine after a reboot of the computer but after a period of time the server stops seeing the S3's. Just now I had Pick Recordings For Transfer window open with the play list for one of the boxes displayed and after I went to do something for 10 minutes I came back and the play list was gone, as if it had timed out from inactivity, and the program can no longer see either box. The only way to get it working again was to reboot.

I just repeated this process twice from reboot and it was 12-13 minutes when the server stopped detecting them and I got the " TiVo Desktop did not find a TiVo DVR on your home network" message. I was transferring a program at the time this happened. Whatever is causing it consistant.

I tried manually restarting TiVo Beacon in Windows Services. That had no effect and the server was not able to re-acquire the TiVo boxes.

oc


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Try pausing and then resuming the TiVo Server instead of restarting the Beacon service. At least on older versions that would kick the beacon back into its initial "high frequency" broadcast mode for about 30 seconds.

You could also assign static IP addresses to your TiVos outside of your router's DHCP range, then use the Access Control tab in the TiVo Server Properties dialog to change from Automatic discovery to Custom. That has helped some people in the past.


----------



## oddlycalm (Aug 21, 2007)

Pausing and starting the server didn't help. I saw the initial high frequency broadcast activity but that didn't result in the S3's being detected. I'll try the static IP next.

Update: I realized I have no idea how to assign a static IP to a device on my network... duh.

oc


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks I was having a problem with Tivo Desktop and AVG Anti-virus + firewall and adding port 5353 fixed the issue. Tivo really needs to update the required ports document on their website.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

danjw1 said:


> Thanks I was having a problem with Tivo Desktop and AVG Anti-virus + firewall and adding port 5353 fixed the issue. Tivo really needs to update the required ports document on their website.


I'm sending a note to the powers that be.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

I just filled in the feedback form to tell them too. Maybe if enough of us pile on, they will get it done.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Jan 23, 2009)

I just ran across this problem and opened up the UDP port 5353 and it works perfectly now! Thanks ggieseke! You da man!

For detailed info on how do that, go here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308127


----------

